# My friend lost a bet with me (girls only)



## Kelandris (Jul 18, 2011)

So a guy friend of mine who can be a bit sexist at times was talking about how cheerleading isn't really a sport and I told him to put his money where his mouth was. I said if he could make it through a whole cheerleading practice without taking a break, then I'd pay him fifty dollars, but if he couldn't... he had to go to school as a girl. Well as you girls can imagine... he lost. Now comes the reckoning and I just want ideas for what you girls think would make for an embarrassing outfit for him!!


----------

